# Newton's Yarn Country Seminar, Anaheim, CA



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Newton's will be having a Seminar and yarn sale next weekend. Oct 9, 10, 11. All are welcome, knitters, weavers, crocheters, DAK users, and Passap users. The seminar information is on Newton's website. http://Newtons.com


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmmmm, you going?


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Newton's will be having a Seminar and yarn sale next weekend. Oct 9, 10, 11. All are welcome, knitters, weavers, crocheters, DAK users, and Passap users. The seminar information is on Newton's website. http://Newtons.com


I might go. There is also the Sewing and Quilting craft show in Pomona. Hard to choose.

Bev


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I will definitely be there. There is always something to learn. And all the demonstrators are interesting. The fashion show on Saturday is free and is always interesting.
The parking lot sale always has something interesting to find. I found something I really liked and it turned out beautifully when knit.
Charlene Schafer, Ana Petrova, Linda Jensen, Richard Smith, Morgan Hicks and Sarah Etchinson are just a few who will be demonstrating. 
There will also be demonstrations on DAK.


----------

